
TimescaleDB – an open-source database to make SQL scalable for time-series data - sndean
https://github.com/timescaledb/timescaledb
======
rmitra
Thanks for sharing. Can I use timescaledb with tableau?

~~~
RobAtticus
Yes you can since it's a Postgres extension; any frontend tool that interfaces
with Postgres, interfaces with TimescaleDB. One issue is you will see our
"private" schemas where we store things, but you can just ignore those (or
play with them at your own peril :) ).

Source: TimescaleDB developer

